# How hot is Ashton Kutcher?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

ok so on a scale of 1-10 how hot do you think ashton kutcher is? 

10 - omg he's so hot i so want to bang him 
1 - ew i want to throw up when i see him


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5-6 over all, physically 6-7. But number rating systems are laaaaame.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't find him attractive at all. His douchiness gets in the way for whatever hotness he may possess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I don't find him attractive at all. His douchiness gets in the way for whatever hotness he may possess.


It really does ruin it... I'd like to think that's his TV persona and he's entirely different in real life.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't want to rate him, I hate ratings.

He is funny combination, his bones are very "manly" but his face is very "pretty". 

Eyes are the best part of him, same as lips.

I would not want to ave sex with him and I don't kiss with jerks either.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

6. He gained a point when he left Demi.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

He has a nice body but his personality sucks.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So hot that he burned through my laptop when I opened this thread.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think he is really good looking. 9-10. Surprised he's gotten average ratings in this thread so far. I'm curious as to who you guys would rate high if Ashton is a 6. Maybe I just find it easier to separate looks from whatever personality people assume he has.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

He's










hot


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

lookwise he's a 7, not really my type too pretty boy when he has a beard he earns a point


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

I find nothing appealing about him.
I don't even think he's attractive. I can acknowledge based on media he is considered attractive.

He's also a terrible actor. He seems like the exact same person in EVERY movie/show. All I see when he is doing serious roles is Kelso on ritalin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What's an Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Not very hot... average?



Perkins said:


> I don't find him attractive at all. His douchiness gets in the way for whatever hotness he may possess.


Precisely.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

How old is he? Don't like his films he has to go in my sin bin lol

He's not got sex appeal.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

9/10 facial aesthetics
too wide/10 for face width
1/10 for hairstyle
don't know don't care/10 for personality
10/10 would bang (professional pics)
2/10 would not bang (pics irl)

verdict:
3-4/10 hot would not bang


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think he was the perfect choice for hot-and-dumb-guy on That 70's show. I'll give him a 9.

edit: oops, I thought I was supposed to be objective. I wouldn't give him a 9 based on _my own_ taste.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Stiff 7.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

He's no Johnny Depp, but the physical attraction is definitely there. 7/10


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Not attractive at all, 0.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to think he was gorgeous, but he doesn't really do anything for me now. He's just generically good looking.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Really... Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I gave him a 7 because I think he's a douchebag, but really he's off the charts, yo.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

PillsHere said:


> I find nothing appealing about him.
> I don't even think he's attractive. I can acknowledge based on media he is considered attractive.
> 
> He's also a terrible actor. He seems like the exact same person in EVERY movie/show. All I see when he is doing serious roles is Kelso on ritalin.


I think he acted pretty well in the butterfly effect. The talent is there, he just chooses crappy movies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scooby said:


> I think he is really good looking. 9-10. Surprised he's gotten average ratings in this thread so far. I'm curious as to who you guys would rate high if Ashton is a 6. Maybe I just find it easier to separate looks from whatever personality people assume he has.


Personality is _very _ important to me. Oftentimes I'll become more attracted to the way someone looks when I like their personality too.



gunner21 said:


> I think he acted pretty well in the butterfly effect. The talent is there, he just chooses crappy movies.


I do think he's usually type-cast as a douche, and he was less of one in that film.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

For me 1.He is not funny,never has, never will.And attractive..no.There are plenty of better looking people then him.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who?


----------

